# Extra Canon BP-300 Grip up for grabs (Elan Series)



## AliasPros (Feb 12, 2010)

I shoot an Elan 7ne and got a hold of 2 battery Grips some how (not a common grip to find) in my accumulation of equipment. It is new in box, I never used it, it's laterally as mint "Used" as it gets. I find no need for it and hope it goes to another Elan fan here... Please make me an offer. I think I will actually take it out of the box to snap some pics of it tonight... 

Here is a link to show you the model for now, I'd let mine go for much less...
PC Connection Express - BP-300 Battery Pack


----------



## HDMac (Jun 9, 2010)

Just wondering if you still have the Canon bp300 available?
I realize this post is a couple of months old, but I just ran across it and could use your extra BP.  If you don't mind, send me a note to hdougmccarty@gmail.com.  Or you could simply reply here, and I'll try to watch for your answer in the near future.  
Thanks


----------



## cganoza (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, is the battery pack still available?


----------



## JimmyJames (Nov 25, 2010)

I also have a BP-300 that I'd be happy to sell. Less than 3 months use before I made the change to digital. 

Happy to pass it along for a few dollars.


----------



## quinnyt (Dec 5, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> I also have a BP-300 that I'd be happy to sell. Less than 3 months use before I made the change to digital.
> 
> Happy to pass it along for a few dollars.


Hi JimmyJames,

I was wondering if you still had the BP-300 for sale? and if so how much do you want for it and would you be willing to post it to Australia?

Thanks


----------



## acousticaperture (Dec 30, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> I also have a BP-300 that I'd be happy to sell. Less than 3 months use before I made the change to digital.
> 
> Happy to pass it along for a few dollars.



Hi, I'm in the market for two BP300 Battery Grips.  Does anyone have any for sale?

I have two ELAN 7s, and I LOVE having a vertical grip; I have battery grips for both my digital cameras.  In fact, I think I shoot more in the portrait orientation than landscape.

Thanks guys.  And I know how hard these are to come by - I saw one on Amazon yesterday, put it on my wish list, and just went to grab it tonight, and it was sold out.  So if anyone later on way out in time sees this post, please reply if you have one for sale, even if it's a year or two after I'm posting this.  Because I'm assuming it's going to be hard to find two.


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 30, 2010)

acousticaperture said:


> JimmyJames said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a BP-300 that I'd be happy to sell. Less than 3 months use before I made the change to digital.
> ...


Canon EOS BATTERY PACK BP300 VERTICAL GRIP (ELAN 7/7E) - KEH.com


----------



## acousticaperture (Dec 30, 2010)

MarkF48 said:


> acousticaperture said:
> 
> 
> > JimmyJames said:
> ...



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 2, 2011)

Another thank you I am going to order one tommorrow


----------



## marques_763 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's been a few mths since this post you put up. But wondering, do you still have the Elan 7NE battery pack up for sale? Looking for one, they're hard to find!! Thanks....


----------

